# 9mm Winchester Ammo 500rd



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Selling an unopened box of FMJ 9mm 115 Grain Winchester Ammo. 500 rds. Located in Spanish Fort. $200
PM if interested.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

wish I was closer


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll be in Elsanor tomorrow if it is easier to meet there on 90.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

what is a elsanor? I am in Crestview


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

MaxxT said:


> what is a elsanor? I am in Crestview...OH I see, still way too far Thanks


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a small town off highway 90 right before the border of Alabama and Florida.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Good deal there! If you’re ever across state lines let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgc54 (Sep 29, 2020)

MaxP said:


> Selling an unopened box of FMJ 9mm 115 Grain Winchester Ammo. 500 rds. Located in Spanish Fort. $200
> PM if interested.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Spoken for pending funds


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

SOLD


----------

